# Mercedes-Benz Super Bowl Commercial Links Freemasonry to Satan



## Bro_Vick (Feb 2, 2013)

More commercialization of the craft, by people who know nothing of the Craft.


http://themasonicblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/mercedes-benz-super-bowl-commercial.html

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been spreading the word about this commercial on face book and twitter
I'd encourage the rest of you to share this with your contacts too
I've been a supporter of Mercedes in their motorsports program(F1, German Touring Car Series, Prototype racing,etc.) for a long time
Well they have lost it now


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Feb 3, 2013)

This Commerical is depicting satan as a freemason! 

There is a petition at the end if you all will sign it and share with as many brothers as you can!

http://themasonicblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/mercedes-benz-super-bowl-commercial.html?m=1


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: This is NOT COOL!*

I'd be willing to bet that, if he is, he's been suspended for None Payment of Dues.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Feb 3, 2013)

jwhoff said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to bet that, if he is, he's been suspended for None Payment of Dues.



Lol!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 3, 2013)

Disgusting and disturbing.


----------



## widows son (Feb 3, 2013)

Lawsuit???


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 3, 2013)

widows son said:


> Lawsuit???



Doubtful. The last time that I checked, the fraternity of Freemasonry did not own the rights to the Square & Compasses image... Who knows though. The best we can do for now though is voice our opinion to those who own and developed the commercial.


----------



## Ed Nelson (Feb 3, 2013)

Who knew the Devil was an Entered Apprentice??


----------



## crono782 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ed Nelson said:


> Who knew the Devil was an Entered Apprentice??


hahaha


----------



## Bro_Vick (Feb 3, 2013)

Ed Nelson said:


> Who knew the Devil was an Entered Apprentice??
> 
> View attachment 2846



Too busy to complete the proficiency, though I am suspect as to what jurisdiction he belongs to. 

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## widows son (Feb 3, 2013)

It's a blatant slander, maybe a lawsuit is unlikely but perhaps GL's should pipe up. If the GL is the authority of its jurisdiction then it is the face of all that encompass that jurisdiction. If it were any other organization, I'm sure there would be some kind of action taken.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 3, 2013)

widows son said:


> It's a blatant slander, maybe a lawsuit is unlikely but perhaps GL's should pipe up. If the GL is the authority of its jurisdiction then it is the face of all that encompass that jurisdiction. If it were any other organization, I'm sure there would be some kind of action taken.



I totally agree with you!


----------



## RedTemplar (Feb 3, 2013)

Any open minded intelligent person who researches the merits of Freemasonry will conclude with high regard the fraternity that proclaims the Fatherhood of God and the Brotherhood of Man among its chief tenets. I'm not overly concerned with the rest of the population.  Freemasonry has and will continue to flourish in spite of this foolishness.


----------



## crono782 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just saw the commercial during the 4th quarter of the game. You really couldn't see the ring unless you freeze frame. Still, it's stupid that the company even did that.


----------



## chrmc (Feb 3, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Just saw the commercial during the 4th quarter of the game. You really couldn't see the ring unless you freeze frame. Still, it's stupid that the company even did that.



I agree. It's either a deliberate attempt to fast freemasonry in a poor light, or it's some stupid intern in the costume department that grabbed the first 3 rings she could find. 
Either way I do think the shot was so quick that no one will really notice which is a good thing.


----------



## widows son (Feb 3, 2013)

Either way its uncalled for. I read through contacts on facebook that it was censored


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;oPNr0_6MnDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPNr0_6MnDo[/video]


----------



## widows son (Feb 4, 2013)

I guess not. I don't get the reasoning for doing something like that.


----------



## crono782 (Feb 4, 2013)

i would say either a random costume person picked the ring from stock they had and did not intentionally mean it OR a costumer picked the ring from stock knowing that it was "some secret society symbol" and used it out of ignorance. I actually doubt it was used with intentional malice.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 4, 2013)

chrmc said:


> I agree. It's either a deliberate attempt to fast freemasonry in a poor light, or it's some stupid intern in the costume department that grabbed the first 3 rings she could find.




Maybe we should sue E-Bay?

Quick,somebody go to FBN or Bloomberg and check the current stock quotes of E-Bay and Mercedes-Benz!

Where's the most bang for the buck?

:30:

just another idea for a fund-raiser.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 4, 2013)

p.s. 

There is a judicial background on this stuff.  Somewhere I remember a judge handing down a decision that some company was not allowed to use the Square and Compasses on it's labels because the symbol has always been associated with masonry and that it should belong to masonry solely.  No statute, but a judicial ruling nonetheless.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Feb 4, 2013)

RedTemplar said:


> Any open minded intelligent person who researches the merits of Freemasonry will conclude with high regard the fraternity that proclaims the Fatherhood of God and the Brotherhood of Man among its chief tenets. I'm not overly concerned with the rest of the population.  Freemasonry has and will continue to flourish in spite of this foolishness.



I agree . If seeing this ad makes someone think bad of freemasonry then I feel that person or group already had an issue before seeing  the ad. This ad means nothing and as long as we express our displeasure on face book and so forth are we not indirectly advertising for Mercedes?


----------



## crono782 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bro. Kurt said:


> ...as long as we express our displeasure on face book and so forth are we not indirectly advertising for Mercedes?


The Streissand Effect. Well, slightly different in semantic meaning, but close enough.


----------



## jvarnell (Feb 4, 2013)

crono782 said:


> i would say either a random costume person picked the ring from stock they had and did not intentionally mean it OR a costumer picked the ring from stock knowing that it was "some secret society symbol" and used it out of ignorance. I actually doubt it was used with intentional malice.



I would say that someone could sue only if they can show harm to the cort since we don't have a copyright/trademark on the symble.  If that was the case a cease and desist should be sent and acknolaged before any action.  This would show harm.  Next a monatery value would have to be put on the harm.  I see a little case law in 1873 where the patent office rendered a judgment.  But first a cease and desist letter has to be sent.


I don't know the movie busness but does anyone know if that actor may be a mason?  I know I have sean him some place before.


----------



## crono782 (Feb 4, 2013)

Willem Dafoe portrays a great villain, but everyone's consensus is that he is not a mason.


----------



## crono782 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ah! I was comparing two different versions of the commercial clip (the regular version and the "extended cut" version).The regular version does indeed cut the *second* shot of the ring (1:20 in the EC), but kept the first in both cuts. Maybe they did cut the second shot because it served not much purpose in the context of the commercial except to show that Dafoe was "tapping" his nails (sorta) waiting for an answer and was the most focused shot of the ring. Presumably, they would not cut the first shot of the ring (0:13) as it's very brief and the shot serves the purpose of introducing the pen into the context of the commercial and cutting it would have made for a jittery transition.

In closing, meh.


----------



## jvarnell (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh ya I should have told y'all I am not a lawyer but I did say in a holliday express a week ago.


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 4, 2013)

Pennsylvania prohibits using any Masonic symbol or emblem to promote or attract customers. On the cover page of our Lodge notice, there is the little r in the circle indicating that it is a registered symbol. Being that the ring William Dafoe was wearing resembled a Masonic ring (no G & position of s & q) , I don't think much can be done about it.
I'm still p.o.ed about it just for the fact that the profane seeing it might associate us with satan and devil worship which we have been fighting to correct for so many years.


----------



## RedTemplar (Feb 4, 2013)

I just wonder, could Mercedes-Benz withstand as much scrutiny as Freemasonry? I want to delete this but I dont know how.


----------



## MarkR (Feb 6, 2013)

Mercedes has apologized, saying that the maker of the commercial had no idea that was a Masonic ring, and that they have edited it out for all future showings.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 6, 2013)

MB cars suck anyway. My Father has a late model SL and there are more warning lights popping up than on our Christmas Tree. Lesson: Just because you spend $100k+ on a car doesn't mean the quality is great.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah!  

And plus, I saw a film once of ole Adolph riding through the streets of Austria. 

He was standing in the passenger's seat  Sneering and pompous he was. Glaring and looking through the crowd for all those bullies who gave him what far when he was just a sniveling, mother-skirt-holding, wimpy little Fascist.  Ah! He was now the great Antichrist and he was gonna give 'em what far!:20:

Ole Adolph had these funny looking pants and a little whip he kept slapping himself with when his feet jumped into that wimpy little foo-foo step unmasking him as the sniveling, mother-skirt-holding, wimpy little Fascist that he was.  Ah!  The old folks all saw it in the newsreels at the picture show.  They knew, deep inside, his evil power quest was doomed in the long run. 

A golden opportunity to break the depression and install a Marshall Plan it was. Yep, the industrialist on both sides to The Water were enamored with his pompous little self early in the day.  But let's not talk too much about that.

Say, warn't he riding around in a SL 'vertible during them days?  

Now that's the devil-shot they should have used in the Super Bowl!

Hell, I even see a spin-off commercial or two in there for Volkswagen.  Maybe even Audi!


I'm going into the advertising bid-ness!  Next up, I'm gonna sell Doomer Zombie field kits!

There's got to be a song there ... somewhere.
:sneaky2:


----------



## jvarnell (Feb 6, 2013)

MarkR said:


> Mercedes has apologized, saying that the maker of the commercial had no idea that was a Masonic ring, and that they have edited it out for all future showings.



Is there a certian GL that sends a cease and desist for something like this or all of them?


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 6, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> MB cars suck anyway. My Father has a late model SL and there are more warning lights popping up than on our Christmas Tree. Lesson: Just because you spend $100k+ on a car doesn't mean the quality is great.




And!  The hidden lesson that warning lights can double as (or be strung in series with) those damned, infernal Christmas Tree lights.

I got a song for this one.

"nahh, nahh, THIS IS POWERFUL STUFF"


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 6, 2013)

That's good news to hear that they got our message. I wonder if any of the Grand Lodges got wind of this and made a few calls about it ? One other possibility is if any of board members of MB are Brothers of the Craft and they found out out it. Hmm ???? Makes you wonder.
Working on cars for a living, I personally can't justify the price of newer Benz. Yes, they are nice but they just seem to lack the personality that the older cars had. Too much electronic stuff on them but then what high end car doesn't ? MBs are still a rock solid car. Germans have had the know-how to do that for years.


----------



## MarkR (Feb 7, 2013)

The apology was posted on the Facebook page of the Grand Lodge of Washington, so apparently they are the ones who received it. Here's the text:



> Apology from Mercedes-Benz
> 
> 
> We apologize to anyone offended by the use of the ring worn in our commercial, 'Soul,' that ran during the Super Bowl.
> ...




  As far as "cease and desist," I don't think they'd have had a leg to stand on legally to try to force MB to stop using it.  There's no copyright on the S&C.

As for the other question, I'd be surprised if there weren't some Freimaurers in the MB hierarchy.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 7, 2013)

MarkR said:


> As far as "cease and desist," I don't think they'd have had a leg to stand on legally to try to force MB to stop using it.  There's no copyright on the S&C.



This


----------



## jvarnell (Feb 7, 2013)

MarkR said:


> The apology was posted on the Facebook page of the Grand Lodge of Washington, so apparently they are the ones who received it. Here's the text:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "Cease and desist" letter is something that is sent even if you don't have a case to inform someone there is a problem with what they are doing and that someone "may" go fether.  you see I did not say "will".  then the resepant of the letter has a choice and should look if what ever they are doing or did is worth prusuing futher.  Cease and desist letters are just used for notice.


----------



## calo (Feb 9, 2013)

You know what? There's no 'G' in the middle of this ring so he's not a Texas Mason and he's only an EA.....so basically, we're cool. 

We can all just calm down about it.


----------



## Plustax (Feb 10, 2013)

History shows that many S&C symbols did not have the letter G. Nothing to do with being a Texas mason.


----------

